# Damn roadies!



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

So, yesterday afternoon I'm going north on Erringer Road and I'm going to make a right turn onto Alamo, I have the green arrow. There's a pack of about 15 roadies going south on Erringer Road and they want to turn left. Instead of just waiting for me to turn right, because I have the right of way, they cross the intersection on my side of the street, going the wrong way, and make a u-turn and get behind me and they make the right turn following me. At one point I stopped because I thought one or more riders were going to try and cut in front of me and a couple of the guys looked at me like I was stupid. I'm like WTF!! It would have been faster and easier to just wait for me because Erringer Road is downhill if you're going south. And, these kind of dumb asses wonder why they get run over. Ok, rant over.

Edit: I was driving my car.

Please share your stupid roadie stories here. No, you're not stupid, the roadies are.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

That's why I like having blacked out windows all around. Can't see me or what I'm doing! People are less likely to assume and make poor choices driving/riding around me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ImaBum said:


> That's why I like having blacked out windows all around. Can't see me or what I'm doing! People are less likely to assume and make poor choices driving/riding around me.


I don't think a blacked out windshield would be a good idea.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I don't think a blacked out windshield would be a good idea.


As long as you don't spray paint it black!!

My Explorer is at 55% VLT. My Fusion at 70% VLT. I think 60-65% is the sweet spot for me.

But it is nice. I'm always granted access to "go first" at an intersection with stop signs if we roll up at the same moment.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Would you have preferred they make a left in front of you? They most likely had a green light going south, and a red left turn arrow. There's also a divider they couldn't cross over, that's why they pulled onto your side of the road to make a u turn. So yeah, they could have just waited, but they figured you'd just go and be out of their way so they could continue. 

I think you must have been checking out their spandex or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

ImaBum said:


> As long as you don't spray paint it black!!
> 
> My Explorer is at 55% VLT. My Fusion at 70% VLT. I think 60-65% is the sweet spot for me.
> 
> But it is nice. I'm always granted access to "go first" at an intersection with stop signs if we roll up at the same moment.


still not wise regardless.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

When I read this, I assumed you were on your mountain bike, so it sounded pretty strange. Then I saw the comments about dark windows.

Roadies are taught to make eye contact with drivers to be sure the are seen so that may have been what they were doing rather than looking at you like you are stupid, though in a group they'd be hard to miss. 

I guess they didn't want to unclip and stop and wait for you to turn and were hoping to keep moving by falling in behind you, though not sure how a group that big could smoothly u-turn. I agree that riding on the wrong side of the road to do so was not a good move, they should have just stopped and turned correctly or track stranded while waiting for you (guess that may be hard in a group). Confusing drivers when road riding is never a good idea.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

roadies were 100% in the wrong

they should have filed into the left turn lane with painted arrow
and waited until they got green signal and intersection clear

FAIL for the roadie douches

this is the view the roadies had


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Doesn't seem like such a big deal.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> roadies were 100% in the wrong
> 
> they should have filed into the left turn lane with painted arrow
> and waited until they got green signal and intersection clear
> ...


Yes, except they were on the correct side of the road and crossed over in the intersection.


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

Road riders were in the wrong. They should just follow the traffic rules and waited. That being said, people seem to be looking for cyclists to break the rules. 

How many social media posts to you hear people complaining about the guy in the left lane on the highway going 70 in a 55? They are just as guilty of breaking the rules. What about the guy turning left at the signal, who runs the red turn signal when you have a green light going straight. You have to wait until this entitled jerk clears the lane before you can go, but I don't see too many social media posts about this. Let a cyclist do it and you'll never hear the end of it.

I look at cyclists (MTB or road) as cyclists. Anytime you insult one, you insult the other. We are all just trying to do our thing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, and I was driving my car.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yes, except they were on the correct side of the road and crossed over in the intersection.


op said they went forward into the opposing side oncoming lane which makes them immediately going wrong way, then they u-turned to the right turn lane behind OP

roadies wrong wrong wrong

should have waited and just turned left. not go straight, make a lazy s into wrong way traffic and u-turn ...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

this is what the roadies did, amirite ?

so FAIL for roadies


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> op said they went forward into the opposing side oncoming lane which makes them immediately going wrong way, then they u-turned to the right turn lane behind OP
> 
> roadies wrong wrong wrong
> 
> should have waited and just turned left. not go straight, make a lazy s into wrong way traffic and u-turn ...


Yes, that OP would be me. The crossed over in the intersection.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

jspharmd said:


> Road riders were in the wrong.  They should just follow the traffic rules and waited. That being said, people seem to be looking for cyclists to break the rules.
> 
> How many social media posts do you hear people complaining about the guy in the left lane on the highway going 70 in a 55? They are just as guilty of breaking the rules. What about the guy turning left at the signal, who runs the red turn signal when you have a green light going straight. You have to wait until this entitled jerk clears the lane before you can go.


I witness these types of infractions daily, all sorts of entitlement driving antics, poor judgement which will some day come to an abrupt stop.....with another vehicle that is. Traffic enforcement is quite poor in my surrounding communities.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yes, that OP would be me. The crossed over in the intersection.


Thats a pretty extreme douchy move with several infractions in one fail swoop.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> this is what the roadies did, amirite ?
> 
> so FAIL for roadies


if that's the case then yes...roadie idiots


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

damn roadies indeed

https://i.imgur.com/cbgxiRn.gifv


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

127.0.0.1 said:


> this is what the roadies did, amirite ?
> 
> so FAIL for roadies


That's exactly how I perceived OP's explanation and as a pretty regular "roadie" myself, these days, I say that's a total douche-nugget move. Entitled Pack mentality drives this sort of BS behavior and it's a shame that a PoPo wasn't there to witness it and cite the nuggets. I ride alone because this mentality is prevalent with so many riders. Not ALL, but a vast amount. I quit advocating for road cyclists in many situations because until the majority cleans up their sh*tty, highly visible public behavior within the ranks, they will always be called out for being the douche's they are. It pains me to be associated with their type but as I said, I NEVER ride a group. I just do my own thing withing the parameters of what the law requires me to do.

I'll add to that in response to a comment somewhere above. Coming from a long time background of well-trained street motorcycling riding/touring, I ride my road bicycle like I'm invisible. Don't get me started on the BS window tint issue. You're a douche if you go dark on the fronts and an even bigger douche if you have anything on your windshield. I give minimal credence to eye contact with other drivers. Too many times they look right "through" you and will mow you down. I stay alive on the road by studying a driver's front wheel in those circumstances. It speaks volumes as to their intentions, whether they see you or not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh My Sack! said:


> That's exactly how I perceived OP's explanation and as a pretty regular "roadie" myself, these days, I say that's a total douche-nugget move. Entitled Pack mentality drives this sort of BS behavior and it's a shame that a PoPo wasn't there to witness it and cite the nuggets. I ride alone because this mentality is prevalent with so many riders. Not ALL, but a vast amount. I quit advocating for road cyclists in many situations because until the majority cleans up their sh*tty, highly visible public behavior within the ranks, they will always be called out for being the douche's they are. It pains me to be associated with their type but as I said, I NEVER ride a group. I just do my own thing withing the parameters of what the law requires me to do.
> 
> I'll add to that in response to a comment somewhere above. Coming from a long time background of well-trained street motorcycling riding/touring, I ride my road bicycle like I'm invisible. Don't get me started on the BS window tint issue. You're a douche if you go dark on the fronts and an even bigger douche if you have anything on your windshield. I give minimal credence to eye contact with other drivers. Too many times they look right "through" you and will mow you down. I stay alive on the road by studying a driver's front wheel in those circumstances. It speaks volumes as to their intentions, whether they see you or not.


repped!!:thumbsup: for truth.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^^ Yeah, I like it too!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

You really get an understanding for bad driving by riding a bike on the road. I find the worse thing drivers do is anything sudden, changing lanes sharply instead of signaling and easing over for example. And not stopping before the crosswalk but zooming through it and then braking at the last moment at a red light. And cutting into the bike lane to get into the turn lane as quickly as possible.

I've never group ridden on the road before, just with a couple of people on green-ways. I wonder if some of the guys in the group were wondering what the hell the guys in front were doing. I can see where the OP would be wondering what the hell they were doing and be worried about some of them cutting in front of him rather than riding up the wrong side of the road. I still can't figure why they thought that was a good idea. Seems more stupid than elitist.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

chazpat said:


> not stopping before the crosswalk but zooming through it


Bicycles are not pedestrians. They are under the same driving rules as a motor vehicle. You do not have to stop for a bicycle in a crosswalk, unless they are walking.


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

misterbill said:


> Bicycles are not pedestrians. They are under the same driving rules as a motor vehicle. You do not have to stop for a bicycle in a crosswalk, unless they are walking.


Too bad a lot of bikers don't get that. I see it all the time.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I concur with OP, that the riders made a very poor choice. I've seen this before and often times they're shop rides, clearly wearing the shop jersey. I've gone to the store before and told the owners what I've seen riders in their jersey's do . . . needless to say, the owner was none-to-pleased to hear that his advertising was becoming associated with asshat riding.

In regard to those with super dark tint - you probably want to rethink that, or at least very carefully review your auto insurance. If you're over the max legal limit (i.e., driving with an illegal modification to your vehicle that impedes vision) and you get into an accident, you will get destroyed in court and maybe even denied coverage by your insurance. A lot of auto policies have requirements about "maintaining vehicle in a manner consistent with state regulations," and over the limit tint would not be "consistent with state regulations." Even if you get your cousin's friend's uncle benny to scratch out a "doctors note," if you don't actually need it, good luck with the eye exam that opposing counsel orders.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Tinted windows don't mean nothin', they know who's inside...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chazpat said:


> And not stopping before the crosswalk but zooming through it and then braking at the last moment at a red light.





misterbill said:


> Bicycles are not pedestrians. They are under the same driving rules as a motor vehicle. You do not have to stop for a bicycle in a crosswalk, unless they are walking.


Drivers at a red light are supposed to stop before the crosswalk, not in it; doesn't matter if there are pedestrians, bikes, or no one.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Drivers at a red light are supposed to stop before the crosswalk, not in it; doesn't matter if there are pedestrians, bikes, or no one.


I get it. Misunderstood the point. I hate it when people do that. Makes it impossible to make the turns with a truck.

My LBS has an advocate group that meets with the towns to make them bike friendly. Don't think they would want to hear what I have to say. They get the towns to claim some of the roads as bike ways. I would like to see a few signs on roads that say "Dangerous-no bikes on this road." Roadies do not give any thought to blind corners and no room to ride. I had to pass a group of four riders today-one of the four was riding double abreast. I sat behind him until I got around the corner, trying to make a point-but I don't think they care if they blocked me or not.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

misterbill said:


> Roadies do not give any thought to blind corners and no room to ride. I had to pass a group of four riders today-one of the four was riding double abreast. I sat behind him until I got around the corner, trying to make a point-but I don't think they care if they blocked me or not.


I don't know what your situation was but as a former roadie I used to to the exact same thing you just described and if was for my own protection. Having a driver try to squeeze around you on a narrow road/blind corner and then encountering an oncoming car is dicey so I'd purposely block traffic in that situation until drivers behind could see enough of the road.

I get that some riders do some stupid things but it's hard for me to understand the intense animosity towards them, mostly because it's rare (IME) to get held up for more than a few seconds and more importantly the fact that due to physics and US law the burden of any potential accident is on the cyclist.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> so I'd purposely block traffic.





J.B. Weld said:


> riders do some stupid things





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> these kind of dumb asses wonder why they get run over.


Thank you. I was going to take some two lane numbered routes back to the terminal today with a 75 foot long truck to take a break from I95. Changed my mind. There won't be any roadies on I95.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

On the road, being that bicycles are vehicles, you can legally take a lane. When I ride roads, I tend to do it when going through intersections to avoid getting pinched into a turn lane. I'll move back over as soon as it's safe beyond the intersection to not hold up traffic though. 

And if you're on a narrow road where you can't be safely passed at the time, you're better off taking the lane and not letting them try to pass. As soon as it's safe to be passed again, move over and let the cars by. I do hate when I'm driving and see roadies riding 2 wide with one in the shoulder and one a foot or 2 into my lane. If you're going to ride in the shoulder and let cars past, you should be riding single file, dammit!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought this was the "passion" forum. Not the "talk down to and call names towards a group that a lot of members on this forum belong to" forum. We are all cyclists here.

Yes, what the roadies the OP witnessed did was wrong and I wish they would have gotten caught and gotten a ticket, but some of the talk in this thread has gone beyond the discussion of that. 

This forum is for passion. I guess I don't understand how hating on other cyclists helps fuel your passion for mountain biking, but I guess people find motivation in strange places.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

RaptorTC said:


> I thought this was the "passion" forum. Not the "talk down to and call names towards a group that a lot of members on this forum belong to" forum. We are all cyclists here.
> 
> Yes, what the roadies the OP witnessed did was wrong and I wish they would have gotten caught and gotten a ticket, but some of the talk in this thread has gone beyond the discussion of that.
> 
> This forum is for passion. I guess I don't understand how hating on other cyclists helps fuel your passion for mountain biking, but I guess people find motivation in strange places.


frankly it's a discussion for the most part based upon the OP experience, and yes we as members do get a bit off track but the premise is there. The hate is questionable and quite a strong word in this context, IMV as a roadie/mtbr/enthusiast of cycling voicing my thoughts on the OP experience is appropriate so i won't speak for others and their views.

Had an incident taken place with this group of riders the tone here and elsewhere would be quite different with folks in the ER or worse yet dead, then what would the conversation consist of?? sadness, guilt, heartache........but at some point the facts would be spoken as to how the incident unfolded in front of their eyes. No harm in speaking the truth when the moment is right.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

People get worked up dealing with bikes on the roads because a large majority don't follow the rules/laws.

Last week I saw a grown adult on a BMX ignore a "do not cross" on a crosswalk signal. Luckily the 2 cars in front of me turning, and me behind them, all saw the guy and didn't plow him over. He had earbuds in too.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Shark said:


> People get worked up dealing with bikes on the roads because a large majority don't follow the rules/laws.


I don't know, I think most riders follow the rules to the best of their ability, at least half anyway. People tend to notice law breakers more than they do law abiders.

On the other hand nearly 100% of drivers break laws on a regular basis and people don't seem to get so worked up about that.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

WHAAAAT!!!??? People don't follow the rules!?!?!? How many people whining about road bikers breaking the law always drive the speed limit, come to complete stops, only pass on dashed lines, use their turn signals, and never pull out in front of people? Yes, those road riders were in the wrong, but not all roadies are that stupid.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Shark said:


> People get worked up dealing with bikes on the roads because a large majority don't follow the rules/laws.


People get worked up about bikes on the roads, because they don't like being slowed down and feel they are entitled to that road at that time. It's the same with tractors, mopeds, and the Amish. You want to bring out the absolute worst in people? Put them behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

mountainbiker24 said:


> People get worked up about bikes on the roads, because they don't like being slowed down and feel they are entitled to that road at that time. It's the same with tractors, mopeds, and the Amish. You want to bring out the absolute worst in people? Put them behind the wheel of a car.


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is so easy. Just blame all the sh!t they pull on strava. It's true. 

end/thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Hawg said:


> This is so easy. Just blame all the sh!t they pull on strava. It's true.
> 
> end/thread


:yikes::lol:


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

mountainbiker24 said:


> People get worked up about bikes on the roads, because they don't like being slowed down and feel they are entitled to that road at that time. It's the same with tractors, mopeds, and the Amish. You want to bring out the absolute worst in people? Put them behind the wheel of a car.


Tractors are slightly different than those others, as they often suck up an entire half of the road plus the shoulder, so they can't move over to let you pass even if they want to. IMO, moving big equipment on the road has to happen sometimes, so it's ok. Just don't do it in the middle of rush hour and do 15 mph on a 45mph road, because that will piss me off bigtime!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy sh*t, road users do something stupid. In other news; snow is cold, and beer tastes good.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

David R said:


> Holy sh*t, road users do something stupid. In other news; snow is cold, and beer tastes good.


I disagree. Not all beer tastes good. Ever discovered that you had a home brewed beer that has been sitting bottled in your fridge for a full year, laying hidden behind the mustard and mayo jars? Then you jump for joy when you discover it, and you grab it, and you pop open the cap off to enjoy a sip, only to find out that it tastes like a combination of death, sorrow, mud, crap, lint, motor oil, and bird urine? I have. It was not a good tasting beer.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

If there is a stop sign before the crosswalk, cars must stop. I'd bet that these "roadies" drive like pricks, too, probably Audis. Maybe somebody should start a thread about the time they saw a car run a red light or the person who speeds through side streets or parking lots to avoid traffic and red lights. How about a sticky: "Bad motorist behavior." Or is that so common that it has become acceptable?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

misterbill said:


> I get it. Misunderstood the point. I hate it when people do that. Makes it impossible to make the turns with a truck.
> 
> My LBS has an advocate group that meets with the towns to make them bike friendly. Don't think they would want to hear what I have to say. They get the towns to claim some of the roads as bike ways. I would like to see a few signs on roads that say "Dangerous-no bikes on this road." Roadies do not give any thought to blind corners and no room to ride. I had to pass a group of four riders today-one of the four was riding double abreast. I sat behind him until I got around the corner, trying to make a point-but I don't think they care if they blocked me or not.


 Had to pass? How about share the road. It belongs to all users. MA laws states 2 abreast is allowed. What is easier to pass as a car? One string of four or a 2 x 2 group ? Year round bike commuter here, but yes some roadies do make stuff harder than it needs to be.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I move a twelve foot wide mower conditioner behind a hundred horsepower tractor a couple of times a year. I plan out what day of the week, and what time of day to move the mower to avoid times of heavy traffic use. I plan my trip so that I can pull over when I get cars behind me, as soon as possible. I cannot believe that someone would block traffic with a stupid bicycle. That is the most self centered thing that I have ever heard in my life. I have been riding bicycles since 1962, I have never had to block any traffic.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't think riding ON a bicycle qualifies you to make such a point. Your sig line speaks to your bias and lack of knowledge.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

My signature means that I enjoy pushing my bike through the woods on a trail.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I think we need to remember that just like the trails we each ride, the roads and situations can be very different and how we are picturing it may not be the reality for someone else. I think I recall that misterbill drives a big truck (correct me if I'm wrong). People have to accept that bikes, and any slower moving vehicle, will cause a bit of an inconvenience and yeah, share the road. But if I was impeding traffic for a long time (winding narrow road for example), I would at some point let vehicles get by. I think there is a difference between inconveniencing people a little and blocking traffic.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

misterbill said:


> I move a twelve foot wide mower conditioner behind a hundred horsepower tractor a couple of times a year. I plan out what day of the week, and what time of day to move the mower to avoid times of heavy traffic use. I plan my trip so that I can pull over when I get cars behind me, as soon as possible. I cannot believe that someone would block traffic with a stupid bicycle. That is the most self centered thing that I have ever heard in my life. I have been riding bicycles since 1962, I have never had to block any traffic.


To understand your position: When you are towing and one car is back you will pullover immediately to let them get by or do you wait till it is safe for you to pull over and safe for them to get around you?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

namaste people...revisit


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

misterbill said:


> I move a twelve foot wide mower conditioner behind a hundred horsepower tractor a couple of times a year. I plan out what day of the week, and what time of day to move the mower to avoid times of heavy traffic use. I plan my trip so that I can pull over when I get cars behind me, as soon as possible. I cannot believe that someone would block traffic with a stupid bicycle. That is the most self centered thing that I have ever heard in my life. I have been riding bicycles since 1962, I have never had to block any traffic.


 Yikes! How about bikes are traffic, and share the road. In MA, same roads, same rules, same rights. Block? How about waiting 5 -10 seconds for a clear place to pass or get a better sight line. I guess you never commute or ride in the road? My local road near my house is a 20 -25 mph with lots of curves and blind corners. I take the middle of the lane the whole way. And maybe try some decaf. My bike is my transportation. Just because you are in a car, truck, tractor doesn't make you any more important. Dude.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I cannot believe that someone would block traffic with a stupid bicycle. That is the most self centered thing that I have ever heard in my life. I have been riding bicycles since 1962, I have never had to block any traffic.


I said I sometimes block traffic but taking a lane is a better term, if you commute often in traffic taking a lane in certain situations is hands down the safest and least obtrusive way to navigate traffic and anyone who has logged a lot of miles on the mean city streets will back me upon this. Getting in the left turn lane and blind narrow corners are 2 very common situations.

I've ridden a lot of miles in traffic without any accidents and rarely any negative encounters. When I take a lane I'm moving at or very close to the speed of traffic, and the amount of time I might hold anyone up is anywhere between 0 and a few seconds. 97% of the time zero.

Every now and then some @sshole gets bent out of shape over those couple of seconds (misterbill?) and I always wonder how such a miniscule amount of time could be worth so much aggravation that a driver would opt instead to risk someone's life.

mtbiker24 got it right (for once/_jk!_) the anonymity afforded inside 2 tons of steel can bring out the worst in people.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

The city and surrounding communities where I live are EXTREMELY bike friendly where road riding is concerned. There is a small drive through shopping center nearby. It's one lane each way. Bikes are allowed to use the entire lane and block traffic legally if they choose but most stay to the side by choice to let cars pass. Posted signs and painted signs all over the place here.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I rode my bicycle to high school every day that was fifteen miles from my house in 1971. I would take bicycle trips every weekend when I was in the Air Force, some of them 200 mile round trips. I rode on four lane roads with no break down lanes riding the white line with heavy trailer truck traffic going seventy, before they had the pansy a$$ 3 foot bicycle laws that you guys seem to need. I could have reached over and touched the truck tires from my bike. They didn't have to change lanes or stop behind me. I used to take 50 mile road trips in the afternoon all over the state. Just because I don't wear lyrica and never joined Janet Gassbutts clean air ride, doesn't mean I don't know how to ride a bike. The people I see riding double are usually chitchating with their buds, hogging the travel portion of the road when they could be riding in an 8 foot wide breakdown lane. As I said, I have NEVER made a car stop to go around me.


----------



## blkqi (Oct 15, 2015)

misterbill said:


> I rode my bicycle to high school every day that was fifteen miles from my house in 1971. I would take bicycle trips every weekend when I was in the Air Force, some of them 200 mile round trips. I rode on four lane roads with no break down lanes riding the white line with heavy trailer truck traffic going seventy, before they had the pansy a$$ 3 foot bicycle laws that you guys seem to need. I could have reached over and touched the truck tires from my bike. They didn't have to change lanes or stop behind me. I used to take 50 mile road trips in the afternoon all over the state. Just because I don't wear lyrica and never joined Janet Gassbutts clean air ride, doesn't mean I don't know how to ride a bike. The people I see riding double are usually chitchating with their buds, hogging the travel portion of the road when they could be riding in an 8 foot wide breakdown lane. As I said, I have NEVER made a car stop to go around me.


"Taking the lane" is fundamental to safe vehicular cycling . Riding the road in the way you describe may be a great thrill to you, but it seems unnecessarily dangerous for someone who is just trying to get to work safely and efficiently.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

misterbill said:


> . Just because I don't wear lyrica and never joined Janet Gassbutts clean air ride, doesn't mean I don't know how to ride a bike. The people I see riding double are usually chitchating with their buds, hogging the travel portion of the road when they could be riding in an 8 foot wide breakdown lane. As I said, I have NEVER made a car stop to go around me.


The "breakdown lane" is filled with all manor of detritus and debris and is not the safest place to ride hence the common sense laws across the U.S. allowing cyclists to take the lane, three foot passing laws et cetera. Time to drag yourself into the twenty first century.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I rode on four lane roads with no break down lanes riding the white line with heavy trailer truck traffic going seventy, before they had the pansy a$$ 3 foot bicycle laws that you guys seem to need.


Clearly you're insane.

_"pansy @ss 3 ft. bicycle laws!"_

that's pretty good^


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

mountainbiker24 said:


> People get worked up about bikes on the roads, because they don't like being slowed down and feel they are entitled to that road at that time. It's the same with tractors, mopeds, and the Amish. You want to bring out the absolute worst in people? Put them behind the wheel of a car.


You don't need to tell me, I install sensors in the roads, work in lane closures almost every week. People are rude and rarely slow down even when we're working only a few feet away.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Shark said:


> You don't need to tell me, I install sensors in the roads, work in lane closures almost every week. People are rude and rarely slow down even when we're working only a few feet away.


I used to work in roads/freeways and on shoulders. It's pretty nerve wracking. Stay safe.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

mountainbiker24 said:


> You want to bring out the absolute worst in people? Put them behind the wheel of a car.


Truth...


----------



## Danibee (Dec 24, 2015)

jspharmd said:


> Road riders were in the wrong. They should just follow the traffic rules and waited. That being said, people seem to be looking for cyclists to break the rules.
> 
> How many social media posts to you hear people complaining about the guy in the left lane on the highway going 70 in a 55? They are just as guilty of breaking the rules. What about the guy turning left at the signal, who runs the red turn signal when you have a green light going straight. You have to wait until this entitled jerk clears the lane before you can go, but I don't see too many social media posts about this. Let a cyclist do it and you'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> I look at cyclists (MTB or road) as cyclists. Anytime you insult one, you insult the other. We are all just trying to do our thing.


I agree mostly. Except being entitled while wrapped in a steel cage with seat restraints and air bags is a bit different than being entitled on a road bike with the only protection those cute little spandex they're wearing. I live in an area that is saturated with roadies and they are just annoying. You ride double wide doing 10 mph in a 45 zone and leave no room to safely pass your just a dick asking for someone to go road rage on your ass. In my humble opinion we need real bike lanes because otherwise the **** is just unsafe for riders and drivers.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I rode my bicycle to high school every day that was fifteen miles from my house in 1971. I would take bicycle trips every weekend when I was in the Air Force, some of them 200 mile round trips. I rode on four lane roads with no break down lanes riding the white line with heavy trailer truck traffic going seventy, before they had the pansy a$$ 3 foot bicycle laws that you guys seem to need. I could have reached over and touched the truck tires from my bike. They didn't have to change lanes or stop behind me. I used to take 50 mile road trips in the afternoon all over the state. Just because I don't wear lyrica and never joined Janet Gassbutts clean air ride, doesn't mean I don't know how to ride a bike. The people I see riding double are usually chitchating with their buds, hogging the travel portion of the road when they could be riding in an 8 foot wide breakdown lane. As I said, I have NEVER made a car stop to go around me.


Poke tigers while covering your eyes often? 

Driving habits have changed a lot since the 70's. I remember my parents and our neighbors rarely drove anywhere after getting home from work when I was a child in the Louisville suburbs. There was no fitness craze, no Pokémon Go!, no specialty grocery stores, and no convenience stores. Businesses were closed by 6pm except for some gas stations and restaurants. Rush hour ended by 5. If we went somewhere, someone was hosting a party.

There were @ 100 million registered US drivers in 1970. There were @ 200 million registered drivers in 2000. In 2016, the numbers will probably be above 250 million.

The thoroughfares I cycled in the 1980's are no longer safe for cycling except on Sundays, even those that have bike lanes. I, too, would get passed closely by vehicles travelling at 50mph, but back then, most drivers would space themselves out to get a good view beyond me, and they would have a good bead on the other vehicles around them. Probably more importantly, their mind was more focused on what they were doing at that moment than what we see today.

Cluttered Environment: Incoming texts, high quality sound systems, radio ads every seven minutes, so many billboards it can be hard to spot a store's sign, a bazillion gauges, lights, and screens inside of cars, and that sweet, sweet soda in the center console.

Dulled senses: Driving has become almost as ubiquitous as breathing, an activity for which we rarely give thought. Most of us drive everywhere we go, hit multiple stores that sell the same things, and do not plan out our course to reduce mileage. We live a lot further from work and services.

1 trillion miles driven nationwide in 1970, 3 trillion in 2015 (DOT Federal Highway Commision, estimated).


Callousness: The consequences of our actions are not readily visible... we, our friends and our family members drive hundreds of thousands of miles every year without incident. For many, driving is a dull activity we are forced to complete twice a day to get to and from work.

Mental Diversion: The modern concept in America of expectations for most professional employees includes always being on call for your boss or coworkers, and taking work home to stay ahead of business needs. Even if work isn't taken home (either physically or mentally), there is little time during work to deal with personal issues or organize the remainder of the day, and the drive home is when many start to deal with that.

Calling those of us that brave today's roads a bunch of sissies minimizes the dangers we face and suggests we should put up with the problems we face rather then seek solutions to make cycling safer. I don't see a use for that type of thinking in this, or any cycling forum.

PS. As cyclist are subject to the same ordinances that apply to passenger vehicles when using public roadways, it is a violation to cycle on the shoulder of the road in most locations, and where permitted, only during certain conditions. Commonly referred to as breakdown lanes, they aren't, although if you do actually breakdown and leave your car in one, you won't typically get cited unless you leave the vehicle for an extended time. The shoulder serves to provide additional support to the road, improve water runoff, provide space for emergency maneuvering, and when marked, provide an additional lane during heavy traffic periods. In rural areas, they are at times provided near T-intersections and driveways in high traffic areas to permit vehicles to pass traffic stopped to make left-hand turns.

Cyclists would be hard-pressed to get a ticket for riding on the shoulder, but as has been stated, it is unwise due to the debris that collects on the shoulder. Everything that falls off vehicles, and the road surface, end up there. Bits of metal, glass, plastic, rubber, tossed water bottles and food wrappers, substrate gravel, chunks from the surface, hubcaps, hose clamps, wheel bolts, you name it, it's there. Add to that the lower quality surface due to contractors performing a minimal roll to save on hours, you get a perfect storm of FU Mr. Cyclist.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I rode on four lane roads with no break down lanes riding the white line with heavy trailer truck traffic going seventy, before they had the pansy a$$ 3 foot bicycle laws that you guys seem to need. I could have reached over and touched the truck tires from my bike.


Obviously we don't "need" 3ft. That law seemed to be the result of a$$hat motorists side swiping cyclists. Don't blame the cyclist when we aren't causing the collision in the first place.

How would riding two abreast effect your passing oppourtunity? To pass a single cyclist you still need the full on coming lane to be clear of traffic. When cyclists are riding side by side you simply pass them using the full lane to the left. I've passed many cyclists this way in my car with no problem what so ever. With that being said anytime there's a car that comes up I move to single file just because it does seem to piss off drivers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

misterbill said:


> Bicycles are not pedestrians. They are under the same driving rules as a motor vehicle. You do not have to stop for a bicycle in a crosswalk, unless they are walking.


That is not true in all jurisdictions. Nebraska just passed a law protecting bikes in the crosswalk so long as they are following traffic signals or protected by road signs (Stop and Yield).


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Clearly you're insane.
> 
> _"pansy @ss 3 ft. bicycle laws!"_
> 
> that's pretty good^


 You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to J.B. Weld again.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Forster said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to J.B. Weld again.


ditto


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

Forster said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to J.B. Weld again.





127.0.0.1 said:


> ditto


rep delivered.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks, it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Please, take me back to 1971 where I could ride my bad-ass Schwinn Apple Krate across town to my best friends house with near immunity from distracted drivers.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I saw four lyrica clad bike riders yesterday. One was in a eight foot wide breakdown lane leaving at least five feet from the travel portion of the road. Two of them(a mile or so apart) had maybe a foot and a half of breakdown lane, they were at least a foot from the white line of the travelled portion of the road. The only bike I had to pass(the other three were going the opposite direction)had about a foot of breakdown lane, I passed her easily and safely without having to cross the double yellow line. I have never had any problems riding in the breakdown lane. Nice excuse though. Too much debris.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

misterbill said:


> My signature means that I enjoy pushing my bike through the woods on a trail.


He was referring to M Train and this:

_Tequila tonight, tomorrow we ride!_


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The roadies were wrong in this case, unless motorists are entitled to do the same move. 

As for the 'roadie' rage, it's basically anyone on any bike who tend to be the rule-breakers or simply ignorant. Check out the townies in any city, riding askew here and there.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Please, take me back to 1971 where I could ride my bad-ass Schwinn Apple Krate across town to my best friends house with near immunity from distracted drivers.


holy toledo those were the days. cheater slicks !


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Crankout said:


> He was referring to M Train and this:
> 
> _Tequila tonight, tomorrow we ride!_


Never heard of it. Is this the right link? This is a mountain bike video!
MT train tequilla tonight tommorow we ride - Bing video

Signature officially stolen from "I'd rather push my Harley than ride a riceburner"


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

misterbill said:


> Signature officially stolen from "I'd rather push my Harley than ride a riceburner"


Your's is funnier though because a road bike is a 29'er


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Please, take me back to 1971 where I could ride my bad-ass Schwinn Apple Krate across town to my best friends house with near immunity from distracted drivers.


 Or my Columbia sting ray with a short sissy bar, purple of course.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Your's is funnier though because a road bike is a 29'er


...and vice versa!


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

misterbill said:


> Bicycles are not pedestrians. They are under the same driving rules as a motor vehicle. You do not have to stop for a bicycle in a crosswalk, unless they are walking.


depends on circumstances though

We have some MUT trails here, about 80% used by bikes. Sometimes the trail needs to cross roads, and there will be a xWalk with a push button to signal light, and also a cross road for cars with an auto stoplight light there too. But the crossroad light is not activated by the bicycle .. so you can't get across the street without using the pedestrian route across. And it is 100% STUPID TO expect a bicycle to walk their bike across a road - I mean it takes 3x as long and holds up traffic 3x longer too. Not to mention stupid to be walking in road cleats.

In parts of the city, the city hall came to its senses, took down the stupid signs saying cyclist must dismount and walk .. because it made no sense, no one did it and it was 100% unfair to have it as a rule. (they also changed a bunch of the MUT crossings to cyclist-priority, with road stop signs so the cars must stop and cyclists don't have to. excellent outcome)


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Your's is funnier though because a road bike is a 29'er


Not trying to be a dick but how is a road bike a 29er? When I got my first road bike that used 700c wheels I tried to fit the front wheel from my old Fuji road bike (27 inch wheels) and it was too big.

I have seen before that people say 29ers and road bikes are the same wheel size but it doesn't make sense to me based on my experience. Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## socaltrailrider (Jul 4, 2007)

So, here's my input. I'll confess that although I spend 90% of my time on a mountain bike, I also ride a roadie. I can see why they made that move. Left hand turn signals will not trigger from the weight of a roadie. So unless there happens to be a car in front of you in the left hand turn lane, you either just sit there until one shows up, or you run the red light, or you go straight on the green light and make a u-turn like they did. Neither is a good option, but you have to choose one. 

I don't get all of the hate for roadies. They're just out enjoying their bikes like the rest of us. Sounds a lot like what I would expect to see on a hiker forum talking about mountain bikes. Lol. And as far as following all the rules, I'm guessing no one that's posted here has ever rolled a stop sign or exceeded the speed limit. Just sayin'


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

socaltrailrider said:


> So, here's my input. I'll confess that although I spend 90% of my time on a mountain bike, I also ride a roadie. I can see why they made that move. Left hand turn signals will not trigger from the weight of a roadie. So unless there happens to be a car in front of you in the left hand turn lane, you either just sit there until one shows up, or you run the red light, or you go straight on the green light and make a u-turn like they did. Neither is a good option, but you have to choose one.
> 
> I don't get all of the hate for roadies. They're just out enjoying their bikes like the rest of us. Sounds a lot like what I would expect to see on a hiker forum talking about mountain bikes. Lol. And as far as following all the rules, I'm guessing no one that's posted here has ever rolled a stop sign or exceeded the speed limit. Just sayin'


excellent post

the OP has prejudged the cyclists, as most drivers do. total first world problem

a very good video which should be mandatory for all driving schools:
https://youtu.be/1MQakN4-emA


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

socaltrailrider said:


> So, here's my input. I'll confess that although I spend 90% of my time on a mountain bike, I also ride a roadie. I can see why they made that move. Left hand turn signals will not trigger from the weight of a roadie. So unless there happens to be a car in front of you in the left hand turn lane, you either just sit there until one shows up, or you run the red light, or you go straight on the green light and make a u-turn like they did. Neither is a good option, but you have to choose one.
> '


Looking at the pictures it appears there is no left turn arrow thus it is likely the original poster did not have a "green arrow" but a green light, correct me if I am missing something. This would likely result in both directions having a green light and those making a left turn would need to yield to those going straight. If it the left turner is a car they have the right of way to the left most lane they are turning into and the right turning car gets the right lane. But since we are talking about bikes they need to get to the far right by sneaking in behind the right turning car or get stuck in the intersection blocking any cars behind them from turning into the left lane. Momentum is the life blood of biking both mountain and road biking. So by making the u-turn they are able to keep their momentum and clear any other oncoming traffic.

Yes I do ride the road and try to avoid this situation as much as possible but sometimes you get stuck and have to do what you can do as safely as possible.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

tjchad said:


> Not trying to be a dick but how is a road bike a 29er? When I got my first road bike that used 700c wheels I tried to fit the front wheel from my old Fuji road bike (27 inch wheels) and it was too big.
> 
> I have seen before that people say 29ers and road bikes are the same wheel size but it doesn't make sense to me based on my experience. Is there something I'm missing here?


 The road bike( since the last 15 years or so) and the 29er both have a rim size of 622 mm. Road of course using smaller width rims and tires. But same diameter. The 27 inch wheels are slightly ( 8 mm?) bigger.


----------



## socaltrailrider (Jul 4, 2007)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Looking at the pictures it appears there is no left turn arrow thus it is likely the original poster did not have a "green arrow" but a green light, correct me if I am missing something. This would likely result in both directions having a green light and those making a left turn would need to yield to those going straight.


You're correct, I just saw the turn pocket and didn't look at the light. That does make their move a little more perplexing except that they may have thought it would be safer to get through the intersection than stop in the middle of it and wait for clearance to do the left turn.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

#Passion :lol:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

tjchad said:


> Not trying to be a dick but how is a road bike a 29er? Is there something I'm missing here?


The thing you're missing is that they share a wheel diameter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

tiretracks said:


> The thing you're missing is that they share a wheel diameter.


are they the same but different??


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

leeboh said:


> The road bike( since the last 15 years or so) and the 29er both have a rim size of 622 mm. Road of course using smaller width rims and tires. But same diameter. The 27 inch wheels are slightly ( 8 mm?) bigger.


Thanks man- I found it on Sheldon Browns site. The old 27" designation is outside diameter of the tire- roughly. 29" is also the outside diameter but it uses the 622 mm bead seat diameter which is 700c size rim (622 mm) with a nominal outside diameter of the tire (700 mm). WOW! I should not be working this hard for fun stuff.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> are they the same but different??


Not exactly. More like different, yet the same.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> are they the same but different??


Positively, maybe.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not sure it would have gone as well if they had called them 700c'ers. Damn roadies!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I had to put a 700c rim on my GS29 with 29X220 tires because I needed bolt on hubs and threads for the 34 tooth thread on freewheel cassette. I have ridden a 700c bike on trails with roots and rocks, you will have to trust me on this but, there is a big difference between a 700c road bike and a 29 mountain bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Looking at the pictures it appears there is no left turn arrow thus it is likely the original poster did not have a "green arrow" but a green light, correct me if I am missing something. This would likely result in both directions having a green light and those making a left turn would need to yield to those going straight. If it the left turner is a car they have the right of way to the left most lane they are turning into and the right turning car gets the right lane. But since we are talking about bikes they need to get to the far right by sneaking in behind the right turning car or get stuck in the intersection blocking any cars behind them from turning into the left lane. Momentum is the life blood of biking both mountain and road biking. So by making the u-turn they are able to keep their momentum and clear any other oncoming traffic.
> 
> Yes I do ride the road and try to avoid this situation as much as possible but sometimes you get stuck and have to do what you can do as safely as possible.


Going through the intersection and making a u-turn would be one thing, but these guys crossed over and rode up the wrong side of the divided roadway.

And I'm pretty sure a right turning vehicle has the right of way to either lane they want to turn into, the left turning vehicle does not have the right of way and must yield. If someone has evidence otherwise, I'd like to see it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

> Right turns-To make a right turn, drive close to the right edge of the road. If there is a bike lane, drive into the bike lane no more than 200 feet before the turn. Watch for bicyclists or motorcyclists who may get between your vehicle and the curb.
> 
> Begin signaling about 100 feet before the turn. Look over your right shoulder and reduce your speed. Stop behind the limit line. Look both ways and turn when it is safe. Do not turn wide into another lane. Complete your turn in the right lane


The last line says complete in right lane so technically left turns don't have the right of way it is just that right turns can't go into the left lane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Was driving last week across a busy intersection and these roodies are flying by and make a right right into my path (mind you it is a red light for them). The roodie closest to getting squashed by me think peed his pants..and you could tell he was way beyond his skill set trying to negotiate that 90 degree right turn at that speed..no offense..roodies bug.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

misterbill said:


> Never heard of it. Is this the right link? This is a mountain bike video!
> MT train tequilla tonight tommorow we ride - Bing video
> 
> Signature officially stolen from "I'd rather push my Harley than ride a riceburner"


I took that signature from a Team Mutant sticker (early 90's). I had not seen that video until now. They are welcome to imitate my style, but they should at least spell "tequila" correctly.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

This was up next to the time clock at work yesterday. I think the official Bozzuto version said "he left this world doing something that he loved"

Stephen Kingsbery McCusker, Sr., 64, of Simsbury, beloved husband of Jeanne M. (Reilly) McCusker, died Saturday, August 27, 2016 from injuries sustained in a cycling accident. He was born May 15, 1952 in New York, NY, son of Florence (Haar) McCusker of Sarasota, FL and the late Kingsbery McCusker. He had lived in New Providence, NJ prior to moving to Simsbury 24 years ago. Stephen was a graduate of Fordham University, Class of 1974, and the University of Wyoming at Laramie in 1975, having received his Masters Degree in Communications. Mr. McCusker was the H.R. Manager for Bozzuto's in Cheshire for many years. Stephen enjoyed biking, hiking, traveling, reading and watching the N.Y. Rangers. Besides his loving wife of 28 years and his mother, he is survived by his son, Stephen K. McCusker, Jr. and his wife Amanda of Simsbury. He was predeceased by his brother, Clinton F. McCusker. Friends may call at the Vincent Funeral Home, 880 Hopmeadow Street in Simsbury on Wednesday August 31st from 2:00 PM to 7:00 PM. Services and burial will be private. Memorial donations may be made to The American Cancer Society , 825 Brook St, I-95 Tech Center, Rocky Hill, CT 06067. Please visit Stephen's "Book of Memories" at Vincent Funeral Home - Simsbury - Simsbury CT for online condolences.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

misterbill said:


> This was up next to the time clock at work yesterday................


Given the context of this thread, what is the point of that post?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Given the context of this thread, what is the point of that post?


You shouldn't expect too much of misterbill. Just humor him, smile and nod your head, then slowly back away. We certainly don't want to "trigger" him.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> You shouldn't expect too much of misterbill. Just humor him, smile and nod your head, then slowly back away. We certainly don't want to "trigger" him.


I say pull the trigger!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

misterbill said:


> This was up next to the time clock at work yesterday. I think the official Bozzuto version said "he left this world doing something that he loved"
> 
> Stephen Kingsbery McCusker, Sr., 64, of Simsbury, beloved husband of Jeanne M. (Reilly) McCusker, died Saturday, August 27, 2016 from injuries sustained in a cycling accident. He was born May 15, 1952 in New York, NY, son of Florence (Haar) McCusker of Sarasota, FL and the late Kingsbery McCusker. He had lived in New Providence, NJ prior to moving to Simsbury 24 years ago. Stephen was a graduate of Fordham University, Class of 1974, and the University of Wyoming at Laramie in 1975, having received his Masters Degree in Communications. Mr. McCusker was the H.R. Manager for Bozzuto's in Cheshire for many years. Stephen enjoyed biking, hiking, traveling, reading and watching the N.Y. Rangers. Besides his loving wife of 28 years and his mother, he is survived by his son, Stephen K. McCusker, Jr. and his wife Amanda of Simsbury. He was predeceased by his brother, Clinton F. McCusker. Friends may call at the Vincent Funeral Home, 880 Hopmeadow Street in Simsbury on Wednesday August 31st from 2:00 PM to 7:00 PM. Services and burial will be private. Memorial donations may be made to The American Cancer Society , 825 Brook St, I-95 Tech Center, Rocky Hill, CT 06067. Please visit Stephen's "Book of Memories" at Vincent Funeral Home - Simsbury - Simsbury CT for online condolences.


As long as it wasn't caused by an emotorbike I couldn't give two shiittes.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Given the context of this thread, what is the point of that post?


I thought that a horrible and tragic death of a coworker on a bicycle was pertinent to this topic.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I thought that a horrible and tragic death of a coworker on a bicycle was pertinent to this topic.


Why, did you run him down in a fit of rage over him being on the roadway and not on the shoulder?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> You shouldn't expect too much of misterbill. Just humor him, smile and nod your head, then slowly back away. We certainly don't want to "trigger" him.


Sorry, my bad. Too late now apparently...........



misterbill said:


> I thought that a horrible and tragic death of a coworker on a bicycle was pertinent to this topic.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Sorry, my bad. Too late now apparently...........


Thank you, that means a real lot to me. Never said I was angry or impatient, just cannot wrap my head around the idea that blocking a lane is a good idea. I am sorry I said you were self centered for doing that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry for the loss, I was wondering if that was the case. I guess it really rings home when it's someone you know.

chaz


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> #Passion :lol:


The love for the hating on roadies is rampant!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm a roadie and I ride dirt too. Seen dirt riders spook horses, run over dogs, kids and a many other stupid things that put themselves and others at risk.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm a roadie and I ride dirt too. Seen dirt riders spook horses, run over dogs, kids and a many other stupid things that put themselves and others at risk.


You've seen dirt riders run over dogs and kids? 
Pics or it didn't happen.
(PLEASE have pics.)



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Coal-Cracker said:


> You've seen dirt riders run over dogs and kids?
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> (PLEASE have pics.)
> 
> ...


No pics but I ran over my own dog. She doesn't run under the wheels anymore.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm a roadie and I ride dirt too. Seen dirt riders spook horses, run over dogs, kids and a many other stupid things that put themselves and others at risk.


Lol, BS. You've never seen any of this.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

127.0.0.1 said:


>


Those are some narrow bars.


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

I hate them with a passion, always clogging traffic, riding 2 wide over blind hills and whatnot, never following traffic laws yet expect you to share the road...


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mach1320 said:


> I hate them with a passion, always clogging traffic, riding 2 wide over blind hills and whatnot, never following traffic laws yet expect you to share the road...


You shouldn't be passing anything around a blind corner or hill.


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

mountainbiker24 said:


> You shouldn't be passing anything around a blind corner or hill.


Single file and it wouldnt be an issue


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mach1320 said:


> I hate them with a passion.......


Well, at least you're in the right subforum. :skep:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Mach1320 said:


> I hate them with a passion, always clogging traffic, riding 2 wide over blind hills and whatnot, never following traffic laws yet expect you to share the road...


:skep:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mach1320 said:


> blind hills


There's a spot like that on the canyon road I live on. It's like a small hill, on a corner. I've come up and over the hill around the corner at about 60 mph to find a roadie in the middle of the lane, many times. They use a small part if the canyon that's part of a bigger loop that's really popular with roadies. One night, well let's just say I was going a lot faster than 60. I was sliding around the corner a little in my Porsche, I instinctively counter steered and whipped the car around the outside of the rider. To this day, I don't think I could pull that off again. I don't even know how I missed hitting the rider.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There's a spot like that on the canyon I live on. It's like a small hill, on a corner. I've come up and over the hill around the corner at about 60 mph to find a roadie in the middle of the lane, many times. They use a small part if the canyon that's part of a bigger loop that's really popular with roadies. One night, well let's just say I was going a lot faster than 60. I was sliding around the corner a little in my Porsche, I instinctively counter steered and whipped the car around the outside of the rider. To this day, I don't think I could pull that off again. I don't even know how I missed hitting the rider.


Ummm, Shawn? One cannot live ON a canyon. One lives IN a canyon. You could live ABOVE a canyon, if that's what you were trying to say...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Ummm, Shawn? One cannot live ON a canyon. One lives IN a canyon. You could live ABOVE a canyon, if that's what you were trying to say...


I fixed it. But really, I own half the damn canyon. That gives me the right to say "on a canyon" if I feel like it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Ummm, Shawn? One cannot live ON a canyon. One lives IN a canyon. You could live ABOVE a canyon, if that's what you were trying to say...


Maybe he lives on a rock or under a rock in a canyon.¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> One night, well let's just say I was going a lot faster than 60. I was sliding around the corner a little in my Porsche, I instinctively counter steered and whipped the car around the outside of the rider. To this day, I don't think I could pull that off again. I don't even know how I missed hitting the rider.


That's why there are speed limits.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's why there are speed limits.


Umm, actually there is no posted speed limit on the canyon road? The sheriff told me whatever is safe. And since there was no accident, my speed was safe. What is that saying about throwing rocks in glass houses? You should look that up, bra!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Mach1320 said:


> I hate them with a passion, always clogging traffic, riding 2 wide over blind hills and whatnot, never following traffic laws yet expect you to share the road...


 Bikes are traffic. You always follow every rule to the letter? And pass safely, not like an idiot, for everyone's sake.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Mach1320 said:


> I hate them with a passion, always clogging traffic, riding 2 wide over blind hills and whatnot, never following traffic laws yet expect you to share the road...


Us roadies feel that way about you motorists. All you do is text and drive, cross the white line, roll through stops, ignore cyclists, speed, and clog up intersections.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Feel the hate young Skywalker. Let it build in you. Post of your hatred on the interwbz to grow your power. The more hatred the better. Feel it flow


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Geez sounds like bunch of equestrians talking about mtn bikers.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Umm, actually there is no posted speed limit on the canyon road? The sheriff told me whatever is safe. And since there was no accident, my speed was safe. What is that saying about throwing rocks in glass houses? You should look that up, bra!


*California Speed Limit - Undivided Roads*

The maximum speed limit on rural undivided roads roads in California is 65 miles per hour. This category includes most small backroads and local routes.

When these routes pass through a residential or heavily-trafficked area, the speed limit will usually drop to 30 mph or below.

California requires drivers to drive at a speed that is "reasonable and prudent" given a logical analysis of the road conditions, including factors such as road grade, weather, and traffic.

Looked it up bra.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Lol, BS. You've never seen any of this.


truth


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> *California Speed Limit - Undivided Roads*
> 
> The maximum speed limit on rural undivided roads roads in California is 65 miles per hour. This category includes most small backroads and local routes.
> 
> ...


Haha, I looked it up too, bra!

people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary

Get back to when you can say you've never done the same, bra! Oh that's right, you won't be able to say that, bra. ****, I've gone faster than that in a mountain bike, bra.

Urban Dictionary: bra


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's why there are speed limits.


That goes for you too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

Bra? Did this just become the things I heard in Hawaii thread?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

Forster said:


> Bra? Did this just become the things I heard in Hawaii thread?


@ some point they was over the shoulder bolder holders for wemens, not so sure any more.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> geez sounds like bunch of mtn bikers talking about equestrians


fify


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

zrm said:


> fify


Thanks but I had it right.

This thread sounds like equestrians whining about mtn bikers.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Thanks but I had it right.
> 
> This thread sounds like equestrians whining about mtn bikers.


Agreed, apparently for some people, if they are the ones being slightly inconvenienced and having to share the road/trail, it's a whole different thing than if they are on the other side.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Umm, actually there is no posted speed limit on the canyon road? The sheriff told me whatever is safe. And since there was no accident, my speed was safe. What is that saying about throwing rocks in glass houses? You should look that up, bra!


Even if I did believe you (I don't) you were obviously driving too fast for safety if you avoided turning a human into roadkill only by a once in a lifetime (e.g. lucky/miraculous) maneuver. You're not driving on a closed circuit race track, bra.

And wtf is this talk about hypocrisy? I'm not driving like a self entitled narcissistic jerk.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Even if I did believe you (I don't) you were obviously driving too fast for safety if you avoided turning a human into roadkill only by a once in a lifetime (e.g. lucky/miraculous) maneuver. You're not driving on a closed circuit race track, bra.
> 
> And wtf is this talk about hypocrisy? I'm not driving like a self entitled narcissistic jerk.


Oh please, give me a break. Don't tell me you've never broken the speed limit or gone a little fast at times.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh please, give me a break. Don't tell me you've never broken the speed limit or gone a little fast at times.


I'll go 60 in a 55 zone at times but I don't think that's the same as drifting around a corner at (?) mph and nearly killing someone. Bragging about it is what really puts you in the lowlife category though.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> Bragging about it is what really puts you in the lowlife category though.


^^+1


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'll go 60 in a 55 zone at times but I don't think that's the same as drifting around a corner at (?) mph and nearly killing someone. Bragging about it is what really puts you in the lowlife category though.


Well obviously, I didn't know someone was going to be there. Since you're so perfect maybe you should apply for Saint hood. Dude, your so full of ****! There's no one in the planet that doesn't go more than 5 mph over the speed limit.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Well obviously, I didn't know someone was going to be there.


Well duh.

Yes, I've gone more than 5mph over the limit. When I can see the road ahead of me and see that it's clear. And actually I don't make it a habit.

I'm no saint but there's a difference between you and me. If I pulled a d*ck move like that I'd be counting my blessings that I didn't kill someone and for sure would amend my ways due to it.

As opposed to publicly insinuating that it's some cyclists fault for being there while you were pretending to be Mario Andretti on a public road.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

Mach1320 said:


> I hate them with a passion, always clogging traffic, riding 2 wide over blind hills and whatnot, never following traffic laws yet expect you to share the road...


Is your last name Cooper? Because you sure come across as a D.B. If you're not being ironic, you are a moron.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Another douche bag roadie today, at the same intersection. I'm driving my Mini, this time going W on Alamo, going to make a left turn to go S on Erringer and I have a green arrow. A couple hundred feet before the intersection I could see him going N on Erringer, and right away I could see that he was going to run the red. So, I lay in my horn, he pulls out in front of me into the intersection. I had to hit the brakes, I turned into the corner and let off the horn to flip him off as he turns to looks at me. I think the ****er **** his pants. I only gave him a couple of feet of room. I could have given him more, but I said **** it. If he wasn't beaking the law I would gladly have given him the legal three feet.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Another douche bag roadie today, at the same intersection. I'm driving my Mini, this time going W on Alamo, going to make a left turn to go S on Erringer and I have a green arrow. A couple hundred feet before the intersection I could see him going N on Erringer, and right away I could see that he was going to run the red. So, I lay in my horn, he pulls out in front of me into the intersection. I had to hit the brakes, I turned into the corner and let off the horn to flip him off as he turns to looks at me. I think the ****er **** his pants. I only gave him a couple of feet of room. I could have given him more, but I said **** it. If we wasn't beaking the law I would gladly have given him the legal three feet.


How is it that your level of angst about everything and everyone doesn't cause you to keel over dead?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

It must suck to be you and live in your town. People on bicycles ruining your day and all.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Wait....did you just say a "Mini"? :skep:

Oh my God...you're just adorable! :lol:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tiretracks said:


> How is it that your level of angst about everything and everyone doesn't cause you to keel over dead?


Because I ride mountain bikes and motorcycles to de-stress. It just amazes me how people will ride a bicycle on the streets. It's like their ****ing brain just shuts down. I mean, if I hit and killed a guy on a bicycle and it's completely his fault, I still have to live with that the rest of my life, and deal with the cops, an investigation, the pissed off family (oh no, our family member would never do something so stupid), hire a lawer. See what I'm getting at? I've seen it happen to other people. So yeah, it pisses me off.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Because I ride mountain bikes and motorcycles to de-stress. It just amazes me how people will ride a bicycle on the streets. It's like their ****ing brain just shuts down. I mean, if I hit and killed a guy on a bicycle and it's completely his fault, I still have to live with that the rest of my life, and deal with the cops, an investigation, the pissed off family (oh no, our family member would never do something so stupid), hire a lawer. See what I'm getting at? I've seen it happen to other people. So yeah, it pisses me off.


I'm speechless, it's hard to know how to respond to an over-the-top narcissist (troll?) of your caliber.

Is that you in the avatar pic? Because that's how I picture you racing around in your little mini box, maybe only flexing 1 arm around corners though.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Because I ride mountain bikes and motorcycles to de-stress. It just amazes me how people will ride a bicycle on the streets. It's like their ****ing brain just shuts down. I mean, if I hit and killed a guy on a bicycle and it's completely his fault, I still have to live with that the rest of my life, and deal with the cops, an investigation, the pissed off family (oh no, our family member would never do something so stupid), hire a lawer. See what I'm getting at? I've seen it happen to other people. So yeah, it pisses me off.


So your so called moral high ground is that because of cyclists inability to conform to your reality are causing you undue stress, got it. Pity the Jaywalker that is unfortunate enough to find themselves in your sights, er path? It's called Share The Road and apparently every encounter you have must be on your terms exclusively unfortunately for everyone else. I actully feel empathy towards you for being so effing selfish.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tiretracks said:


> So your so called moral high ground is that because of cyclists inability to conform to your reality are causing you undue stress, got it. Pity the Jaywalker that is unfortunate enough to find themselves in your sights, er path? It's called Share The Road and apparently every encounter you have must be on your terms exclusively unfortunately for everyone else. I actully feel empathy towards you for being so effing selfish.


There's a big difference between sharing the road and causing someone to almost run over you because you pedaled through a red light. I'm glad to share the road with road bikers that don't think they are entitled to do what they want and **** everyone that's driving a car.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm speechless, it's hard to know how to respond to an over-the-top narcissist (troll?) of your caliber.
> 
> Is that you in the avatar pic? Because that's how I picture you racing around in your little mini box, maybe only flexing 1 arm around corners though.


Yeah, that's how I race around in my Mini, all day long, just to piss you off. What are you going to do about it? That's just goes to show how stupid you are. Someone runs a red light and causes me to hit the brakes or run him over and I'm the bad guy. If you wanna start name calling, then go **** yourself, roadie ***hole!


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mach1320 said:


> Single file and it wouldnt be an issue


Depends on whether or not there is a 4-foot shoulder. If there is no shoulder, like the roads here in western NC, there isn't enough room to pass anything around a blind corner or hill.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Depends on whether or not there is a 4-foot shoulder. If there is no shoulder, like the roads here in western NC, there isn't enough room to pass anything around a blind corner or hill.


Here in Simi Valley on the popular Erringer, Alamo, Tapo Canyon, Lost Canyon loop the stupid roadies nonchalantly cruise the three miles down Alamo in the middle of the slow lane with only one hand on the bars, bull ****ting with thier buddies, in large groups, during high traffic times. And, there's a three foot bike lane to ride in. They act like elitist *******s. I travel this route a few times a day and see this **** at least a couple times a week. I've laughed my ass off the few times I've seen the cops giving them tickets. If I ever rode a bicycle like this on the street, I'd fully expect to get me ass run over.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Another douche bag roadie today, at the same intersection. I'm driving my Mini, this time going W on Alamo, going to make a left turn to go S on Erringer and I have a green arrow. A couple hundred feet before the intersection I could see him going N on Erringer, and right away I could see that he was going to run the red. So, I lay in my horn, he pulls out in front of me into the intersection. I had to hit the brakes, I turned into the corner and let off the horn to flip him off as he turns to looks at me. I think the ****er **** his pants. I only gave him a couple of feet of room. I could have given him more, but I said **** it. If we wasn't beaking the law I would gladly have given him the legal three feet.


I am calling BS. Here is the picture of the intersection again.









Which of these lights would have an arrow? Absolutely none of them. You made a left in front of this guys right of way. You are SAD.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I am calling BS. Here is the picture of the intersection again.
> 
> View attachment 1093320
> 
> ...


If you look closely, the eastbound signal facing west on Alamo (directly above that hideous looking Ford Flex) has 4 light bays indicating a Left Turn Arrow. Me thinks it's safe to assume the same exists for westbound motorists.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I am calling BS. Here is the picture of the intersection again.
> 
> View attachment 1093320
> 
> ...


WTF? I take it you have reading comprehension problems. I clearly stated that I was traveling West bound on Alamo street this time. If you are going to make a left from Alamo to go south on Erringer you get a green arrow to facilitate that turn, every time. You're not even looking down the right street? I've gone through this intersection at least four times a day for the last 20 years. I know it like the back of my hand. Hey, are you one of them damn roadies? Are you the dude I almost ran over? Because you seem to be really confused about this intersection. And just so you know, W=west and S=south. Have fun eating your own BS!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn dude, if you click on the picture to enlarge it, you can even see the four light cans. Green arrow, green light, yellow light and red light. If need be I can even take a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yeah, that's how I race around in my Mini, all day long, just to piss you off. What are you going to do about it? That's just goes to show how stupid you are. Someone runs a red light and causes me to hit the brakes or run him over and I'm the bad guy. If you wanna start name calling, then go **** yourself, roadie ***hole!


Road rage is a serious issue, you should seek professional help. There are plenty of top notch docs in your area and assuming all the gloating you do here isn't bs you can easily afford it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> If you look closely, the eastbound signal facing west on Alamo (directly above that hideous looking Ford Flex) has 4 light bays indicating a Left Turn Arrow. Me thinks it's safe to assume the same exists for westbound motorists.


The picture is looking south. West is to the right. But, you're right it's a four canner over the ford.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Road rage is a serious issue, you should seek professional help. There are plenty of top notch docs in your area and assuming all the gloating you do here isn't bs you can easily afford it.


I only rage after I get home and think about it. God forbid I should actually honk at a stupid roadie running a red light about the same time I slam on the brakes to keep from splattering his stupid ass all over the road, when I have a green arrow. Maybe next time I shouldn't hit the brakes or honk my horn. Would that be a little better out come for you, Cracker Jake? This just tells me that you ride your road bike in this manner. And, if you got run over, you'd probably have the gall to wonder why. And dude, don't be so gealous and judgmental. It really makes you look a lot more pathetic. If that's even possible. No, I don't think it is!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Is this yours? I saw a dude that looked like your avatar driving it 30mph over the limit while flexing and checking himself out in the rearview mirror just before this unfortunate accident.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Is this yours? I saw a dude that looked like your avatar driving it 30mph over the limit while flexing and checking himself out in the rearview mirror just before this unfortunate accident.
> 
> View attachment 1093343


Dude, I see you! With the white shirt and your nipples hanging down against the tree. Bra, if I were you, I'd wear a bra!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That'll buff right out.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> That'll buff right out.


No, I think those saggy nipples are there to stay!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> If you look closely, the eastbound signal facing west on Alamo (directly above that hideous looking Ford Flex) has 4 light bays indicating a Left Turn Arrow. Me thinks it's safe to assume the same exists for westbound motorists.


You are correct my bad I didn't look close enough to see the fourth can.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Doh!! Thought I was in the spider web thread and it had gone AWOL o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey! I found a video of Shawn's visit to Australia!

Porsche crash: Cocky driver tries to impress girl, smashes into car instead | Hilarious video

Kidding, I'm kidding.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dude, I see you! With the white shirt and your nipples hanging down against the tree.


Dude, stop checking me out. I don't go that way.


----------

